# Does anyone else love Rules of Engagement?



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I love theis show. The humor is really dry, but I can't get enough. I do think David Spade was a poor casting though. He doesn't exactly scream single guy that gets a lot of action.


----------



## drumorgan (Jan 11, 2003)

Two shows in, it is definitely getting better. I loved the secret code words used. Lately in our office we have a game of trying to come up with new ones. 

They had the:
Manitoba Snowcone
Peppermint Bobsled
Velvet Hat Trick

If you are an adult, and can stomach some very disgusting descriptions, you can look these things up. Evidently, the three on the show were totally made up, as they are not listed, but if you ever wondered about the Rusty Trombone or the Dirty Sanchez or the Donkey Punch, or the Portuguese Breakfast, they are all listed at urbandictionary.com

Remember: Do not go there if you don't want to read some really sick stuff. Sometimes just the name is funny enough. (Again, you were warned)


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

My wife and I really like the show too. Unfortunately we're the "married" couple. 

Agree with the Spade casting, though I find him funny if not believable. But he's been linked to Hollywood hotties, so I can use my imagination a bit.

Frank


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I haven't watched the 2nd episode yet, but I really enjoyed the first.


----------



## Meinrad (Nov 16, 2001)

I like it. If it continues to improve it can be very good. I love Monday night on CBS.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Dang - I wish I could get caught up on EWs...I am sure there would have been a note about this. I wanted to watch it, but can't start a show once I've missed a few eps.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

I have them recorded, but haven't watched any yet. See the "How far behind are you" thread.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I've been pleasantly surprised, and I've been finding it more enjoyable then "Old Christine"

(that amuses me to no end since I'm a 40 something woman)


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't think David Spade was a poor choice; the show isn't really centered around him; he's more of a supporting role. He's the one that made me watch the show; otherwise I wouldn't have given it a chance. The dude from Seinfeld is very funny, and I really like the show so far. It's the ONLY CBS show I watch or have watched in years. I'm looking forward to the season; I just hope it isn't cancelled 4-5 episodes in like Daybreak was on ABC.


----------



## wmm_16 (Jul 10, 2003)

I think it's funny because my wife and I are exactly like the married couple. 

I see your point about David Spade, he may have been the reason I gave it a chance too.


----------



## Hersheytx (Feb 15, 2003)

This show is a must see on CBS. I really hope others are watching.
I cannot get enough of (Puddy - from Seinfeld show). Cannot remember his name in this show. Love his character. The women are very good too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Patrick Warburton. He's definitely the best part of the show.

Spade is good too, but the guy that just got engaged is the weak link IMO. When he's onscreen it just seems like filler. Or establishing setups for Warburton and Spade to be funny.

[lightbulb] Actually, maybe that's his purpose on the show.


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

I liked the show from the start, despite Spade. In fact I'm finding that I'm enjoying his part in it. Patrick Warburton's character: He and I are identical. Except he's funnier than me with a much more dry and quick wit, quite a bit better looking, and nowhere near as overweight and out of shape as I am. 

It took just one viewing for me to decide this is must-see TV for me. As for Christine, that also took just one viewing for me to decide that's must-never-see again TV.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

I really like it too. I like the fact that David Spade is on the show, even if it's hard to believe he's a player. My wife tured to me during the first episode and asked, "how are we supposed to believe he(Spade) gets all these women?" I said, "hun, he WAS in Tommy Boy."


----------



## WVgirl (Sep 6, 2006)

I really like this show as well. I am a closet David Spade fan (out now). He's the reason I wanted to watch.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes-absolutely love it.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

+1


----------



## Annatheb (Feb 14, 2007)

I love mondays on CBS as well but tossed this one after the first show. It is really just trying too hard.


----------



## Z-Todd (Jun 11, 2005)

I like it, but for me, Spade is the weak link. Patrick Warburton is hilarious, and I just love the subtle way he delivers his lines.


----------



## Bardman (Aug 26, 2002)

Annatheb said:


> I love mondays on CBS as well but tossed this one after the first show. It is really just trying too hard.


you need to keep watching for at least a couple more weeks.

I believe the second episode was MUCH better than the pilot. Hopefully, that will set the trend.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I like this show, don't "love" it (yet, anyway). It makes me laugh, which is a good thing.

Warburton and Spade were good together in a movie, too--Emporer's New Groove, an animated feature. It, too, made me laugh.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

Based on this post I went ahead and added a season pass. Unfortunately it's up against Heros and 24. I guess I'll be catching it in reruns.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Puddy talking to his wife about the tiny $85 dollar jar of facial cream; "What's in it , $80?" 

and

"Annually."

I love this show. With the lack of good comedies on now, this one is a keeper.

Frank


----------



## DaveBogart (Jan 25, 2002)

fmowry said:


> Puddy talking to his wife about the tiny $85 dollar jar of facial cream; "What's in it , $80?"
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Lack of good comedies? You must mean besides on Monday nights, right?


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

DaveBogart said:


> Patrick Warburton's character: He and I are identical. Except he's funnier than me with a much more dry and quick wit, quite a bit better looking, and nowhere near as overweight and out of shape as I am.


Soooo ... the character is really nothing like you are today, just what you are in your mind's eye ???

Mmmkay.

[NG]Owner


----------



## footballdude (Apr 16, 2004)

Seems to me this is a clone of 'Til Death, with a single guy thrown in to deflect criticism. I did laugh several times in the pilot, though.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't bring myself to watch it because of Spade. In the immortal words of some smart guy, "I want to cut off his head and **** down his neck".

He irritates EVERY SINGLE NERVE IN MY BODY.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I like this show. Spade is always annoying but thats him.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I can't bring myself to watch it because of Spade. In the immortal words of some smart guy, "I want to cut off his head and **** down his neck".
> 
> He irritates EVERY SINGLE NERVE IN MY BODY.


To the nth degree - why this no-talent friend of Sandlers keeps getting work and people watch him!!! beyond my comprehention


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

nedthelab said:


> To the nth degree - why this no-talent friend of Sandlers keeps getting work and people watch him!!! beyond my comprehention


It's not what you know but who you.... Oh you know.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

nedthelab said:


> To the nth degree - why this no-talent friend of Sandlers[sic] keeps getting work and people watch him!!! beyond my comprehention


Friend of Sandler's? Umm, Spade made the big time long before Sandler was big. (While I'll always remember him for it, Remote Control wasn't really the big time.)


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, another funny episode this week even if one of the plot points was essentially the same as


Spoiler



the episode of How I Met your Mother on the same night.



I freaking love Patrick Warburton.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Lee L said:


> Well, another funny episode this week even if one of the plot points was essentially the same as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I don't understand why the same network would show two shows with the same plot on the same night.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

mattack said:


> Friend of Sandler's? Umm, Spade made the big time long before Sandler was big. (While I'll always remember him for it, Remote Control wasn't really the big time.)


Exactly. Sandler is what, "talented" for talking like a 3 year old in all his movies?  And a moderately funny before WAY overplayed Xmas/Hanukah song?

Frank


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DaveBogart said:


> Lack of good comedies? You must mean besides on Monday nights, right?


You name the good ones and I'll agree or disagree. Here's what I watch that is currently on.

Office - Michael is getting way too over the top and the show is going down hill because of it
Two and a Half Men - Still pretty funny.
How I Met Your Mother - The best right now.
The Class - I like it but am 7 shows behind. A time filler
30 Rock - Catching up on them on my commute to work. I like it.
Scrubs - Losing its luster.
King of Queens - on its last leg.

Frank


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Decent ep. this week -- thought last weeks (ep2) was the best of the 3. All were enjoyable -- will keep watching...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Bardman said:


> you need to keep watching for at least a couple more weeks.
> 
> I believe the second episode was MUCH better than the pilot. Hopefully, that will set the trend.


+1. I was contemplating deleting the SP after what I thought was a very mediocre pilot, but it was saved because I have lots of space available.

And yes, we relate to the married couple a bit too much.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

I wasnt expecting it, but I REALLY like this show! It has become one of the top 3 sitcoms for me (after Earl and How I met your Mother).

I generally like Spade, but I do not find him as a believable player. But as was mentioned earlier, he isnt the main character, so I can get pass that small deficiency


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Just got around to the pilot last night, and definitely liked it. A fairly typical sitcom, but very funny. I've been missing Megyn Price ever since Grounded For Life ended, so I was really hoping this show would be good. Trying to figure out where I know the engaged chick from.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I didn't think ep 3 was as good as the first two. But still better than a lot of stuff.

Frank


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

The most recent episode with the video game and the sports obsession was hilarious. I caught my wife looking at me frowning every 5 minutes. But she laughed too when Puddy's wife couldn't pick an outfit for the Knicks game.

Frank


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

When this thread started, I thought... well, I don't know about love. I'm not much for commitment.

Now, this show... I would at least keep calling it back, not wanting it to end. 

But I might say the l-word to it soon...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Just watched it last night and It was a good one. Some of the setups are obvious sterotypes, but they are so dead on it iis hilarious.


----------



## Leo Valiant (Apr 19, 2000)

I was wondering were this show was, so I went looking. Futon Critic is saying season 1 is over as of 3/19, and it hasn't been picked up for season 2 yet. Wow, 7 shows makes a season now? Seems like they could at least pump out a few more if it's not being canned.


----------

